# Anyone Familiar with Cayuga Dog Rescue



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm their newest voluntter, and I'd like to hear the gog and bad anyone might know about them Please gush about them in this thread if you feel fit to do so. If you have something negative to say, please PM. Other general opinions can stay on the site if neutral on an observaton.

[email protected]


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Sent this to a couple of people who MIGHT know of them. Cayuga Dog Rescue Organization

I do not think I have any personal experiences with them that I remember - so that's good, because you remember bad things. Just from looking at their website, I like that since 2005 they have adopted out 308 dogs. That is a very reasonable number of dogs, particularly in that region where there is quite a disparity in care of animals, depending on how many people help foster. 

I like that they have Beagles and older dogs. :wub: Poor Beagles - misunderstood and left behind after hunting season. 

I did not look but would want to know about their speuter policy for pups. I do not believe a contract is any way contraceptive. That despite the best efforts of rescue/adopter, that the only way to guarantee that the dog leaving a rescue does not feed the cycle (and there are certainly examples on this board of that) is to speuter before they are adopted. UNLESS for medical reasons. 

Hopefully people with hands on will know more - I like to look at rescue websites!


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

I haven't heard anything good or bad either. They do seem to have a sense of humor if you read thru the bios. Looks like all the standard stuff is on there that should be. You can always call the local shelters to ask their opinions and recommendations. If a local shelter refuses to transfer dogs to them that would be a red flag since they seem to focus on area dogs specifically.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I corresponded with them about a gsd that had available for adoption a couple of years ago. He had an adoption pending so I didn't get to meet him but they were very considerate and timely about getting back to me. 

I actually met one of their fosters at the dog park in Ithaca once. He seemed excellent with the dog.


----------

